# RV Washer/Drier - Bendix WDS 1043 M



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a timer and module board for the onboard washer/drier?

Had a Bendix engineer out and he said that he can't get the parts but if I can he will fit them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Suzy

Can't help with your post, but I want to know what stops the drum in the washer shaking about like a lunatic when the RV is on the road? They are delivery with a transit bar etc etc, so do you have to re atach this?

Russell


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Suzy

Assuming this is an American appliance??? you will only find this in the States and immediately "needles and haystacks" spring to mind.

There is a site here http://www.appliance411.com which might be of help
alternatively contact Tricity Bendix and ask the question. If you can locate the part but have problems with shipping out of the USA I can help.

The UK site for them is here http://www.tricity-bendix.co.uk/service.html

Regards
Linda


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

The short answer is 'I don't know'

The engineer did tell me that they were specifically adapted for coaches so perhaps part of that adaptation takes care of the drum movement?

Are you still up for Teversal? Sure hope to see you.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Linda,

Thanks for info, I have already contacted Bendix UK they can not help at all and say I must get the part from the States. They did not give me the number or contact details though and I can't find them on the web.

I think the part is Remco CDU DC 1000 RPM - Timer/Module but need to check further.

I will try the site you gave me and let you know how I get on, 

Thanks again


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Be a bit of a bugger if Bryans got to smash his smalls with rocks again :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Geo said:


> Be a bit of a bugger if Bryans got to smash his smalls with rocks again :lol:
> Geo


It looks like he has been saved!

It took me hours yesterday afternoon to find the correct part etc., but managed to source it in the states, they are shipping it and I should receive it on 22nd.

Isn't the internet a wonderful resource!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Suzy said:


> ...............Isn't the internet a wonderful resource!


Yep.
For a tenner you get so many wonderful people on this site trying to help whenever a fellow member has a problem.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Good news Suzy, and i bet twice as quick than if you found a UK supplier


----------

